# Slow SSD speed on LSI MegaRAID 9260



## venom (Jun 11, 2015)

I have RAID controller card LSI MegaRAID 9260 & SSD Disk  PNY Prevail Elite 240GB

But speed of disk is slow

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD anonymous 10.1-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 #0: Wed May 13 06:54:13 UTC 2015     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`# ls /dev/mfid*`

```
/dev/mfid0
```

`# cat /dev/mfid0  | pv -brt > /dev/null`

```
22MiB 0:00:09 [23.9MiB/s]
^C
```

`# MegaCli -PDList -a0` 

```
Adapter #0

Enclosure Device ID: 252
Slot Number: 1
Drive's position: DiskGroup: 0, Span: 0, Arm: 0
Enclosure position: N/A
Device Id: 8
WWN: 5f8db4c164910124
Sequence Number: 2
Media Error Count: 0
Other Error Count: 0
Predictive Failure Count: 0
Last Predictive Failure Event Seq Number: 0
PD Type: SATA

Raw Size: 223.570 GB [0x1bf244b0 Sectors]
Non Coerced Size: 223.070 GB [0x1be244b0 Sectors]
Coerced Size: 223.062 GB [0x1be20000 Sectors]
Sector Size:  0
Logical Sector Size:  0
Physical Sector Size:  0
Firmware state: Online, Spun Up
Commissioned Spare : No
Emergency Spare : No
Device Firmware Level: BBF0
Shield Counter: 0
Successful diagnostics completion on :  N/A
SAS Address(0): 0x4433221102000000
Connected Port Number: 0(path0)
Inquiry Data: PNY16140000487910124SSD2SC240G0LC726B104-297                524ABBF0
FDE Capable: Not Capable
FDE Enable: Disable
Secured: Unsecured
Locked: Unlocked
Needs EKM Attention: No
Foreign State: None
Device Speed: 6.0Gb/s
Link Speed: 6.0Gb/s
Media Type: Solid State Device
Drive:  Not Certified
Drive Temperature : N/A
PI Eligibility:  No
Drive is formatted for PI information:  No
PI: No PI
Drive's NCQ setting : N/A
Port-0 :
Port status: Active
Port's Linkspeed: 6.0Gb/s
Drive has flagged a S.M.A.R.T alert : No




Exit Code: 0x00
```

`# camcontrol  identify /dev/pass2`

```
pass2: <SSD2SC240G0LC726B104-297 524ABBF0> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
pass2: 150.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-8 SATA 3.x
device model          SSD2SC240G0LC726B104-297
firmware revision     524ABBF0
serial number         PNY16140000487910124
WWN                   5f8db4c164910124
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       468862128 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6
media RPM             non-rotating

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes    yes
write cache                    yes    yes
flush cache                    yes    yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no    no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes        32 tags
NCQ Queue Management           no
NCQ Streaming                  no
Receive & Send FPDMA Queued    no
SMART                          yes    yes
microcode download             yes    yes
security                       yes    no
power management               yes    yes
advanced power management      yes    yes    254/0xFE
automatic acoustic management  no    no
media status notification      no    no
power-up in Standby            yes    no
write-read-verify              yes    no    0/0x0
unload                         yes    yes
general purpose logging        yes    yes
free-fall                      no    no
Data Set Management (DSM/TRIM) yes
DSM - max 512byte blocks       yes              1
DSM - deterministic read       no
Host Protected Area (HPA)      yes      no      468862128/468862128
HPA - Security                 no
```

`# smartctl -d sat -i /dev/pass2`

```
smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model:     SSD2SC240G0LC726B104-297
Serial Number:    PNY16140000487910124
LU WWN Device Id: 5 f8db4c 164910124
Firmware Version: 524ABBF0
User Capacity:    240,057,409,536 bytes [240 GB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device
Form Factor:      2.5 inches
Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS, ACS-2 T13/2015-D revision 3
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Thu Jun 11 17:04:47 2015 MSK
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
```

`# MegaCli -ShowSummary -a0` 

```
CLI Version: 8.07.14

Hardware
        Controller
                 ProductName       : LSI MegaRAID SAS 9260CV-8i(Bus 0, Dev 0)
                 SAS Address       : 500605b00582ca90
                 FW Package Version: 12.15.0-0205
                 Status            : Optimal
        BBU
                 BBU Type          :
                 Status            : Healthy
        Enclosure
                 Product Id        : SGPIO         
                 Type              : SGPIO
                 Status            : OK

        PD
                Connector          : Port 0 - 3<Internal>: Slot 1
                Vendor Id          : ATA   
                Product Id         : SSD2SC240G0LC726
                State              : Online
                Disk Type          : SATA,Solid State Device
                Capacity           : 223.062 GB
                Power State        : Active

Storage

       Virtual Drives
                Virtual drive      : Target Id 0 ,VD name
                Size               : 223.062 GB
                State              : Optimal
                RAID Level         : 0


Exit Code: 0x00
```

On Linux this disk have read speed ~500GB/s

Please help


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 13, 2015)

venom said:


> I have RAID controller card LSI MegaRAID 9260 & SSD Disk  PNY Prevail Elite 240GB
> 
> But speed of disk is slow
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the `# pv` does, but cat(1) does byte-at-a-time reads and isn't going to show you the actual performance of the drive (unless the application you're using does character-by-character I/O). Try something like diskinfo(8). The attached output is from spinning rust, not a SSD, but on a similar controller to yours:


```
(0:3) test2:/sysprog/terry# diskinfo -tv mfid0
mfid0
        512             # sectorsize
        584652423168    # mediasize in bytes (545G)
        1141899264      # mediasize in sectors
        0               # stripesize
        0               # stripeoffset
        71079           # Cylinders according to firmware.
        255             # Heads according to firmware.
        63              # Sectors according to firmware.
                        # Disk ident.

Seek times:
        Full stroke:      250 iter in   1.758010 sec =    7.032 msec
        Half stroke:      250 iter in   1.391265 sec =    5.565 msec
        Quarter stroke:   500 iter in   1.579284 sec =    3.159 msec
        Short forward:    400 iter in   0.482358 sec =    1.206 msec
        Short backward:   400 iter in   1.277340 sec =    3.193 msec
        Seq outer:       2048 iter in   0.067875 sec =    0.033 msec
        Seq inner:       2048 iter in   0.062875 sec =    0.031 msec
Transfer rates:
        outside:       102400 kbytes in   0.183743 sec =   557300 kbytes/sec
        middle:        102400 kbytes in   0.210509 sec =   486440 kbytes/sec
        inside:        102400 kbytes in   0.254576 sec =   402237 kbytes/sec
```


----------



## venom (Jun 13, 2015)

sorry
~500MB/s on Linux


----------



## Oko (Jun 13, 2015)

venom said:


> sorry
> ~500MB/s on Linux


So you got a winner. Just keep using Linux. Out of curiosity which file systems did you use on FreeBSD and Linux?


----------

